# 1 last spot open bisbees cabo san lucas



## CAPT.Z (Sep 12, 2012)

WE HAD A CANCELLATION FOR THE BISBEES BLACK&BLUE.WE NEED
1 MORE ANGLER FOR THE 6 PERSON TEAM.
PRE FISH OCT.23RD.TOURNAMENT FISHING 24,25,26 AWARDS 27TH.
$3800 INCLUDES A FULL SERVICE 40 FLYBRIDGE FOR 4 DAYS,
TOURNAMENT REGISTRATION AND ALL POTS TO THE
$2000 DAILY. 
WWW.BISBEES.COM .JACKPOTS FROM $500000
TO $2,000,000+. DEPENDING ON NUMBERS OF QUALIFYING FISH
ACCUMULATED CALCUTTAS ETC.
EVERYONE ON OUR TEAM GETS EQUAL SHARES
OF THE WINNINGS.
YOUR ROOM AT THE WYNDHAM AT THE MARINA IS RESERVED.
5 NIGHTS $500.
JOIN THE WINNING TEAM!!
PLEASE CALL OR EMAIL ASAP. [email protected]
210 326 5026.


----------

